# Is the surefire 6p original worth buying?



## cheeman150 (Dec 20, 2011)

i recently broke my streamlight scorpion and want to replace it with a surefire 6p. However looking at the price, i have come to question the value of this product. Is it really worth 70-80 bucks for an incandescent light which has no electron regulation? I also want to know the overall quality of this light, its ergonomics, and it's reliability.


----------



## curtispdx (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends on what you want out of your light. If you're looking for the latest and greatest, then you'll be disappointed. If you want a light that's a classic and something that's "lego-able" then it's a good choice.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 20, 2011)

In short, yes.

In long, in its stock format its an outdated light with an incandescent module. With modifications it becomes a very respectable light and one that is fun to have, use and modify. 

Go to oveready.com for potential modifications to the 6P Original body, and malkoffdevices.com for a new engine for your light. 

Most lights around now are better than the 6P in its stock format, but there's a reason why its voted as the #1 must-have light here. 

Note: Since it has a small bezel, don't expect much throw out of it. It works better as an "everything" light, with some throw and some spill, and is prized for its SureFire body (durability and top notch fit and finish) while allowing a person to keep up to date with LED technology since manufacturers will undoubtedly adapt that new technology to the P60 (stock emitter) shape, allowing you to put it into your light. 

I'd get one just for the heck of it, since its not overly expensive either.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's inexpensive and reliable.
Pick one up from the MP, you'll save money that you can put toward a Malkoff dropin.

DO IT


----------



## dougie (Dec 20, 2011)

This is quite a loaded question. The answer depends on the criteria you need or want from a flash-light? As you have already stated you wanted a light to replace your scorpion and were looking at a Surefire 6P then on a like for like basis the 6P is IMHO far superior. However, you then state the drawbacks of laying out 70-80 bucks on an incandescent light? The question probably should have been is the 6P worth the money compared to a LED light? As it wasn't I would be inclined to answer that the 6P brand new is not worth the money you are prepared to pay for an incandescent light. However, as others have said the 6P can be the basis for a number of Lego conversions and is probably one of the best D26 hosts out there. Get one second hand from the MP or the bay and you will have a quality host that can be used for a number of drop-ins which will far outlast and out perforrn the Scorpion.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 20, 2011)

Buy the 6P. You won't regret it. You can reconfigure it any way you want. It's a good size and has great potential.


----------



## Dougcov (Dec 20, 2011)

It's tough, what you want to carry if the other side is using nukes.


----------



## yellow (Dec 20, 2011)

.....


----------



## yellow (Dec 20, 2011)

> Is it really worth 70-80 bucks for an incandescent light which has no electron regulation?


How many other incans with regulation do You know at all?
In that price range?


I advise for
1st: switch from 2*CR123 to 1*18650
2nd: from incan to mulitlevel led

the 6P is tougher and has a nicer feel than a Scorpion, but also bigger (more diameter) and more "edges", the Scorpion is much better to pocket.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Dec 20, 2011)

I carried a 6P with the 6R rechargeable kit as a police duty light for over 10 years. Great setup for the time, but I don't know how many times I dropped it and broke the incan bulb assembly. Big $$ every time. Get a 6P LED.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love my 6P but would recommend buying one that has already been professionally bored for an 18650 or buying one of the aftermarket bodies that is made for 18650 (like fivemega).


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 21, 2011)

Surefire 6P + some of the Malkoff M61 options dropin = *great "no-nonsence" flashlight*.


----------



## LE6920 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Surefire 6P + some of the Malkoff M61 options dropin = *great "no-nonsence" flashlight*.


 I agree. Very good combination. Get a lower output one and have your battery life triple.


----------



## BigBluefish (Dec 22, 2011)

Get a 6p from the marketplace, or look around for a "closeout" deal on one. Then get a Malkoff M61LLW or -LW or used M60LLW or -LW drop-in and you have just about the best and simplest general-use flashlights around.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 23, 2011)

The Surefire A2 is regulated. It's the only regulated hotwire made by Surefire.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 24, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Surefire 6P + some of the Malkoff M61 options dropin = *great "no-nonsence" flashlight*.



...and in most respects superior to the majority of LED flashlights available IMHO.


----------



## speedsix (Dec 24, 2011)

If this question was asked in 1995 I would say go for it. Being as it is not 1995, it would be odd (to say the least) to seriously consider paying $80+ for a light that produces 60 lumins of light for only 60 mins using $10 worth of batteries. 

No pocket clip, doesn't tail stand, bulbs burn out, expensive hard to find batteries, low power, expensive, outdated, inefficient, clunky, heavy, only one mode, and terrible twisty tail cap. What's not to like? LOL !

Surefire makes a LOT better lights now than that old relic. If you are going to pay $80~ for that light and then another $50-60 to put a decent head on it, wouldn't it make more sense to just buy a better light out of the gate? I can see modding one that you already owned but why on earth would you buy a new one to mod? Huge waste of money since the old parts are not worth anything to anyone.


----------



## AaronG (Dec 24, 2011)

Personal opinions aside, it seems like there are a lot of closeout sales on old incan models. Also lights come up quite regularly in the MP. Surefire lights seem to hold there value fairly well though. Also the nice thing about this system is that you can replace the module without replacing the whole light.

I can't see many people using this light in stock format. Most people still using a 6P around here are running an LED drop-in. So you also have to consider another $20 to $80 for a drop-in (depending what you choose)

The biggest contender for low cost alternatives are solarforce hosts. The L2 is similar to the 6P and the L2T is similar to the Surefire C2. They come bored to fit a 18650 or 2 CR123 cells so if you want to use them with CR123 cells roll a piece of paper around the cells to prevent battery rattle. There are a ton of low cost accessories to go with it too.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree. Your already spending $80+ dollars.. why not get a light that fits your requirement as an LEO from the start. + you have to spend money on top of just buying the light?? It doesnt add up. What i recommend as an LEO or MP myself with a simplistic Tactical

UI is the Sunwayman T20C at 438 lumens. No need to twist heads or activate and operate the light with a 2 switch system, this light is alll operated at the tail switch. I seriously recommend this light for LEO's because of how easy it is to use all with single handed operation. Push the tail switch to activate light. Hold in tail switch to cycle low, medium, high. double tap for instant access to strobe whether off or on. Up to MIL spec. Solid light for under $100 also using primary CR123, RCR123, or 18650.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 24, 2011)

You guy keep saying why not buy a light that is already together but what compares to a 6P with Malkoff??? Nothing in my opinion... Plus it is getting difficult to find single mode lights and that's what I like.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Dec 24, 2011)

A 6P in the hand is wonderful experience - nothing else feels so good!

Seasons' Greetings and Good Luck to all menbers,

Stay Safe,

Sparky _(Australia)._


----------



## spc smith (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CPFer's


----------



## yellow (Dec 25, 2011)

Mikeg23 said:


> but what compares to a 6P with Malkoff??? Nothing in my opinion... Plus it is getting difficult to find single mode lights and that's what I like.


different opinion. 
I see no malkoff insert that does something special.
The "high" ones are not high; they offer no multimode, or no nothing, but price ...

_any_ 6P with a lightbender Led insert (one that offers the led, power and UI the user wants and all these points can be chosen) will beat the 6P + Malkoff setup.
(and is cheaper)


----------



## dougie (Dec 25, 2011)

> I see no malkoff insert that does something special.
> The "high" ones are not high; they offer no multimode, or no nothing, but price ...
> 
> _any 6P with a lightbender Led insert (one that offers the led, power and UI the user wants and all these points can be chosen) will beat the 6P + Malkoff setup.
> (and is cheaper)_


 I must assume you don't own the above combination of a 6P & Malkoff module? Sometimes it's not possible to judge something until you actually own and use it! Still, everyone's different...Happy Christmas!


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 25, 2011)

Malkoff doesn't compete to make the brightest instruments, neither most advanced. Sometimes it may be good to have a multimode light but I also really like the simpleness of a Malkoff dropin used in a Surefire host. Great smooth allround beam with nice tint in a high quality package. Whether this is worth the price is a matter of personal opinion. 

Anyway: I wish you all a happy continuation of the Christmas!


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I think some of you have missed the point as to exactly what the Surefire 6P was designed and engineered for. A simple no nonsense extremely dependable tactical light. I think we will all admit that the incandescent bulbs are a little obsolete, but the Malkoff drop in seems to be a simple, exact, direct replacement for that very designed purpose. Malkoffs are not trying to compete to be the brightest newest 3 mode type of drop in replacement with 800 limuns. A Surefire 6P with a Malkoff single mode would be geared toward a law enforcement officer or military soldier who trains with a single mode tactical light, and does not want to be changing modes when the proverbial s*it hits the fan. And furthermore the Malkoff is designed to run on high for the entire time or length of the battery life. Simple and extremely dependable. The average flashlight user may not be able to fully understand this engineering concept of simplicity, dependability and tactical training. The average flashlight user may want to have a few different modes (H-M-L) for an all purpose type of light, and may choose to use the Surefire 6P host for that all need. BUT, the Surefure was designed and engineered for tactical use, simplicity of on-off type of mode, or constant on, and dependability. With that said, a 6P with a Malkoff has a specific market and purpose in mind. 

With that said, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone. And Happy Holidays as to not offend anyone.


----------



## AaronG (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

"Malkoff is designed to run on high for the entire time or length of the battery life"

That is a very important factor to consider with a single mode light for two reasons.

1. Extremely bright means extremely hard on batteries
2. Most of the super lights now claim a stupid amount of lumens but they can only run that way for a couple minutes before they get too hot. Continous use will damage the LED as well as the electronics.

The malkoff units basically come in low, medium, or high not turbo


----------



## spc smith (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Im definately with RI Chevy on this. As an LEO or soldier, training requirements are simplified and at the lowest level of intelligence to understand. The SUREFIRE 6P is basic issued because of this. Anyone can pick it up, figure it out, use it and stay in the fight. As with anything, too many doo dads screws up the simplicity of any given thing when you need it in a muscle memory crunch... especially under heated high stress situations that are expected to happen in a tactical sense. The surefire 6P is a flawless light in this sense, and the reason why the military uses it. For 85 lumens its still pretty bright even the incans. But I of myself use the Olight M20X=).. SF 6P is a great HOST for aftermarket dropins


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

The 6P was designed simple because that was all that was available back then. Times have changed and technology has been moving forward.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

+1 to several points made above. In the context of CPF, 6P's are best thought of as a platform. You get the host (tailored to your needs/preferences), then add/change the drop in over time. This is distinctly different from the 'complete light' approach where you change out the entire light every few years.


----------



## speedsix (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

SF 6P is $80~ and the Malkoff head is $77 shipped from Malkoff. That is $157. 

For $115 you can buy the new SF 6PX led light and have a brighter light that is stock and has Surefire's warranty. With the extra $40 you can buy some batteries or even a spare light like the Klarus PA1. 

I just don't get the point of the Malkoff.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



speedsix said:


> I just don't get the point of the Malkoff.



For me the reason is I have never liked, nor used, LED lights until the newer warm and HCRI lights turned up. I can't wait till Surefire puts HCRI in some of there E-series lights, but even then they will probably have multi mode which l also don't like.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Very valuable posts in this thread about 6P. The bad fact in this matter is that Surefire discontinued it as well as other incan lights(if I am right also Z and G series), and consequently these hosts will soon not be available.

Regards, Patric


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I better get that 6P from supply before i go back home then! Surfires discontinueing the 6P too? It sucks because if either i was alittle richer/ or surefire being an american made product was a little cheaper i would totally support the cause and buy AMERICAN made product. I just didnt have $150 laying around and i wanted the best light, tactical UI for my own soldier uses under $100. I do support Surefire though!


----------



## Max_Power (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

The 6PX is not brighter than the Malkoff stuff. And it is probably not as nice of a tint, at least from what I see online.

While I like the SureFire 6P as a host for high-quality drop-ins for single-mode usage (like gun lights), for everyday use I prefer the Malkoff MD2 with a high-low ring and an 18650 cell driving an M60W, M61W (neutral) or M61HCRI. 

Reasons I prefer the (MD2 + M60W + high-low ring) over a SureFire 6P:

Allows the use of 18650 Li-ion cells for guilt-free lumens and extended capacity 
You can still use CR-123A, RCR123A (16340), and 17650 cells just like the 6P
If you need a low beam for reading or up-close work, slightly unscrew the head a fraction of a turn. 
"Warm" white tint for superior color rendering (and even the cool white emitters are a premium tint, no green or purple.)
Excellent beam shape (8 degree optic in the old M60 is my favorite, the M61 series is more floody due to XPG LED)
Much brighter than SureFire 6P with excellent brightness/runtime tradeoff 
Newer MD2 bodies will tailstand
Comes with a forward clicky, which I prefer to the momentary+twisty on the 6P.
Build quality and reliability are unexcelled
The warranty is better than SureFire

Malkoff lights are simple, reliable, and useful. It's surprising how often I use the low-beam function on all my Malkoffs. It's very nice to have a reliable forward clicky power switch that is only on/off and not a zillion modes, while still having the ability to use the light up close without blinding myself. The light remains in the selected mode no matter what I do with the power switch. Such a simple thing makes the user interface sooo nice! There are very few occasions where I would have preferred the easier one-handed operation of modes accessed via the tail switch.

edit: both are made in USA

Max_Power


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Your requirements fit this bill well: Olight M20X or S series. Primarely why i got this light... Best simple multi mode and strobe 10HZ user interface i have ever used. BUT.. stick to subject smith...


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



FlashKat said:


> The 6P was designed simple because that was all that was available back then. Times have changed and technology has been moving forward.



I would have to respectfully disagree with this a little. The Surfire 6P was designed and engineered for tactical military/law enforcement use. This specific use is very different than a flashlight taken off the shelf at home depot for general everyday all-purpose use around the home. Simplicity of use under high stress situations, Durability - because your life may depend on it, and the Tactical aspect of the way the switch delivers the temporary on-off or constant on power. The incandescent bulbs were the "best" technology available back then. But the 6P host was far ahead of its time. The technology back then was a maglight with primary batteries and a lousy bulb that was big and bulky to carry, or cheap plastic lights that were not dependable. The Surefire 6P revolutionized the industry!



Mikeg23 said:


> For me the reason is I have never liked, nor used, LED lights until the newer warm and HCRI lights turned up. I can't wait till Surefire puts HCRI in some of there E-series lights, but even then they will probably have multi mode which l also don't like.



I agree that I can't wait until Surfire starts putting out some better LED warm or HCRI tinted drop-ins. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Some good points made, some less so.

To buy the 6P and build it into what you'd like is not going to be the cheapest way to go, but for a die hard flashlight-nut it'd be hard to improve on the experience. To compare it to a Scorpion, (I started with one) there is no comparison, the 6P is money well spent, don't drop it often, and stock up on lamps from Lumens Factory if you are. I'm not hard on gear so a P60 lamp assembly lasts quite some time for myself.

While I appreciate the magnificent performance from the LED's as compared to an old skool 6P, when I'm outside I always have at least one incandescent light and a LED for a backup.

When it comes to adding a well respected benchmark from the golden years of hotrod flashlights to your collection, every light-nut should experience a 6P to see what a simple, well made flashlight can do. And no, they certainly won't be the brightest or most feature laden light you can buy, but there isn't much better.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

USA...USA...USA. United States of America. thats a product ill always back. Surefire is that, exemplifies that and our way of life*


----------



## Cascade Hops (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I just picked-up a gun-metal 6P incan. for $60.00 Canadian ! I love it & plan to mod it with some sort of Malkoff drop-in . This is a hobby , that is why I'm willing to shell out the extra bucks . For single mode lights , nothing can beat a 6P with a Malkoff drop-in . .... Except maybe a Z2L with a Malkoff drop-in .


----------



## Mark-60 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I've been EDC'ing my 6P for about 15 years. I just got around to putting a SF clicky switch and a SF LED head on it. It's still my EDC and I love the dang thing.

I have other SF lights, but I'll *never part with my 6P.




*I did just order an LX2 though, soooo, that could change.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think they are worth buying. I also wish that surefire was not discontinuing them. Stock I think they are good lights, there are better lights out there. I used a stock 6P during building inspections for years. Now I like it as a host for all the drop-ins.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2011)

See the thread in the Good Deals section in the MP!


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use 6/9P, C2/3, and Z2/3 bodies for my highest reliablilty applications. I standardized on the black so I have only one set of spare parts; bezel with lens and tailcap. I select a Malkoff dropin with the appropriate output level depending on what I feel is necessary. I have a broad selection, I've been buying them for a while because I prefer warmer tints than Surefire uses. A few of examples; C2 with M60WL in my cars, 9P with M61WLL in my BOBs (Bug Out Bag), C3 with M60W in my boat, 6Ps with M61WLL for power outage lighting, and Z3 with M91W on my nightstand. I bought my first Surefire long before high output LEDs were available and I expect that these lights will work long after I'm gone. Technology marches on but I'm quite comfortable with what I've got and haven't seen a compelling reason to change.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



Swedpat said:


> Very valuable posts in this thread about 6P. The bad fact in this matter is that Surefire discontinued it as well as other incan lights(if I am right also Z and G series), and consequently these hosts will soon not be available.
> 
> Regards, Patric



AND: the good fact is that I recently acquired(on the way to me) my second black 6P, my first G3, C2 and Z2. 
Now I just need to make the pleasant decision of what LED-dropins they will be armed with! 
I here my wallet scream: *You promised to stop this crazy addiction!*


----------



## kelmo (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes!

If you are patient and quick you can get one cheap on the Marketplace. I'm taking one with me for the New Year's Eve partying I will be attending. It'll be in my jacket pocket.

kelmo


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



ElectronGuru said:


> In the context of CPF, 6P's are best thought of as a platform. You get the host (tailored to your needs/preferences), then add/change the drop in over time. This is distinctly different from the 'complete light' approach where you change out the entire light every few years.


Heck, after watching CPF/MP a lot, I've come to the conclusion that lots of folks change out their entire lights every few _months_, lol. 

speedsix, FWIW my very first 'open' SureFire was a C3, ~3 years ago or so. After taking out its incan P90 LA, I have used the following LED dropins in it, most of the sequence being substantial upgrades:

Malkoff M30
Malkoff M60
Solarforce 'R2' (relatively briefly)
Moddoo XP-G Triple V3
Moddoo XP-G Triple V3.10
And soon, a Malkoff M91N (not really an upgrade, just that the Triple is going to another host)
So the ease of upgrades and extensive aftermarket support is really what sets these fine hosts (the P-C-Z series) apart from many other flashlight lines out there.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Well put Kestrel!

To to OP, the stock P60 puts out a gorgeous beam.


----------



## BIGLOU (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I like the thread title change Surfire 6P thought it was a new flashlight for night surfing. LOL. Going back to the OG thread a 6P it is worth getting especially the original original 6P. I have rescued 3 of them and bored out one. These are definately worth buying the original 6P (round bezel head, no flats on body, 6P Laser Products Fountain Vally CA on tailcap), 6P incan. hex bezel, 6P P60L, the the new one with the KX4. I just picked up two Incan. 6Ps that at a Boy Scout Store that had them for $24 bucks it was stupid for me not to got get these which are going to get bored and Nailbenders put in them. Like others mentioned with all the P60 based drop-in available and the new SF not being able to be legoed these are true classics. 

Surefire with Malkoff Bulb FTW


----------



## greentimber (Jan 1, 2012)

Definitely, though I prefer the LED version. They're more $$, but if you shop around you can get them for a comparable price. I think I paid $70 for my last one.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 1, 2012)

My 6P


----------



## Tana (Jan 2, 2012)

Have 2 original shape 6P's, two that I de-anodized and one that I bored with my cordless drill... that's five... last night I ordered Gun Metal using LAPG discount and it ended up being $52... rather nice price... Planing no serious mods on it, just to drop M61, Xeno Stainless Steel bezel and OR McClicky in the tailcap... I would say it's worth it for sure... Best bang for buck ??? Not even close... so what...


----------



## yellow (Jan 2, 2012)

*nailbender is the #1 to choose ...*



> I must assume you don't own the above combination of a 6P & Malkoff module? Sometimes it's not possible to judge something until you actually own and use it! Still, everyone's different...Happy Christmas!


+ all those Malkoff cheers posts without further notice to nailbender here ...

... I am still am totally convinced, that the combination "any host" + _nailbender led insert _is the one any other combination should try to stand
(and will not succeed) 


(as one can choose the led to be used, the tint of this led, the UI and the power stage(s), all for less than any other high quality insert)


----------



## ecrbattery (Jan 5, 2012)

The 6P Original is definitively worth buying because of this:



SureFire website: said:


> Modularity
> A fundamental benefit for users of SureFire illumination tools is modularity. This means that many components can be used on different product models, and that certain product models can be reconfigured with available accessories to meet changing needs.



There are massive amount modular components available for the 6P that made it future-proof. Just take a look at the CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights - Buy/Sell/Trade thread. People were running XML in the 6P long before the release of the Fury.

It very unfortunate that SureFire is moving away from their own fundamental philosophy that has made their flashlights superior. However, you will see very good deal on discontinued 6P while supply last


----------



## Willie (Jan 5, 2012)

I may get flamed for this, but I don't own either of the below-mentioned brands, so it's a completely innocent question.

If you are using a host to create your light why not get a Solarforce instead of Surefire?


----------



## predator86 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



BIGLOU said:


> I like the thread title change Surfire 6P thought it was a new flashlight for night surfing. LOL. Going back to the OG thread a 6P it is worth getting especially the original original 6P. I have rescued 3 of them and bored out one. These are definately worth buying the original 6P (round bezel head, no flats on body, 6P Laser Products Fountain Vally CA on tailcap), 6P incan. hex bezel, 6P P60L, the the new one with the KX4. I just picked up two Incan. 6Ps that at a Boy Scout Store that had them for $24 bucks it was stupid for me not to got get these which are going to get bored and Nailbenders put in them. Like others mentioned with all the P60 based drop-in available and the new SF not being able to be legoed these are true classics.
> 
> Surefire with Malkoff Bulb FTW



Where did you get that pocket clip?


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry I always describe my flashlight mods but forgot this time. It's a 18650'd SF 6P with a Malkoff M60, Xeno SS flat bezel ring and a Moddoo SS thin run clip sandwiched on the two piece style SF Z 59 clicky. I think they are available at Oveready but not sure if they in stock called HDS/Z59 clip they come in black too.


----------



## cappuccino190 (Jan 6, 2012)

like 6p very much, you can use 17670/16650 rechargeable batteries and 26.5 drop-in. you can try different circuit,color and led


----------



## DM51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Willie said:


> I may get flamed for this, but I don't own either of the below-mentioned brands, so it's a completely innocent question.
> 
> If you are using a host to create your light why not get a Solarforce instead of Surefire?


You won't get flamed for it; you'll just be told that your question is off topic.

There are plenty of Solarforce threads where you could post that question. This isn't the right place for it.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Depends on your usage, most people(i guess) would only treat 6P's P60 as last resort of light source due to
Low output
Low efficiency
No regulation
But its great for backup cuz
Unaffected by EMP
An ideal ohmic component, no extra circuits, reliable
Almost remains good for centuries unlike led which the fluorescence powder degrades over time

If you would like to get a stiff grip, i suggest C2 with clip and rubber grip
Allows a stiff hold even with gloves on hands, 6P is a round body with notches only which may feel a bit slippery when wetted

No doubt you should get a LED drop-in
Actually i dont really spend much on it
Drop-ins below $15 are fine for me
Normally they are nothing special, reflector+brass base+driver+led
Higher price isnt necessary unless it is hand-crafted to purpose, like maxing throw


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Yes

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

No doubt Malkoff makes good drop-in, as well as being expensive
Depends on your want, if you really like Malkoff's product, then its OK to buy it
If not, get some cheaper drop-in for $15 then save the $50 for acessories
Internet dealers offer economic drop-in


----------



## ecrbattery (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb = simple and reliable light that you can depend on in the line of duty.

Can you put a $50 price tag on your life? 

Also notice that Malkoff bulb hold its value extremely well. Unit like the versatile M30 actually worth a lot more now.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

In my opinion the thick body offers enough protection to the module
And my $15 never failed on me, the guts inside seldom get affected


----------



## dougie (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

ecrbattery has highlighted something extremely important. Whilst many people use Malkoff products in non life threatening conditions many LEO's and others relay on a light to help them stay alive. Malkoff units have built up a fantastic reputation for reliability and for use as weapon mounted lights. That is why people are prepared to pay a price premium for something which they know will give them the best possible chance of surviving. If you are happy to play Russian Roulette with a unproven lamp module then so be it but others are more than happy to pay a bit more and have the edge.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



ecrbattery said:


> Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb = simple and reliable light that you can depend on in the line of duty.
> 
> Can you put a $50 price tag on your life?
> 
> Also notice that Malkoff bulb hold its value extremely well. Unit like the versatile M30 actually worth a lot more now.





dougie said:


> ecrbattery has highlighted something extremely important. Whilst many people use Malkoff products in non life threatening conditions many LEO's and others relay on a light to help them stay alive. Malkoff units have built up a fantastic reputation for reliability and for use as weapon mounted lights. That is why people are prepared to pay a price premium for something which they know will give them the best possible chance of surviving. If you are happy to play Russian Roulette with a unproven lamp module then so be it but others are more than happy to pay a bit more and have the edge.


Well said, both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vesper (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



jh333233 said:


> In my opinion the thick body offers enough protection to the module
> And my $15 never failed on me, the guts inside seldom get affected



There's definitely a place for cheaper alternatives. I guess it's how you use them. If it's apt to take a beating in any application or get handled frequently in the line of work, I'd personally pay for the extras.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Everyone have different perspective on choosing a suitable module and i would not object their choices neither should they
Personally i prefer versatility and "abusability" as well as price
For $50 i can get couple of modules or put a little bit more to buy another host, legoing is definitely a joy
As a self-defense weapon my $10 XPG is doing quite well and the aluminum foil spacing provided a good heat conductor and shock absorber
Some drops and whacks have not affected it up til now
Back on topic, depends on how would the OP think
If he needs a life-saving failure-proof light, then he should listen to the suggestion of the others, i.e. Malkoff
However i prefer a economic-efficient balanced setup, DX goodies
Finally Malkoff is good too, by the full-brass base to dissipate heat efficiently


----------



## dougie (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Hi jh333233,

I don't think anyone is saying that a $15 module isn't any good? However, when your life in on the line you do need to have an above average level of confidence in your equipment! When your equipment needs to work consistently well and when there may only be the 'one' window of opportunity open to you it is sensible to have bought something which has been proven to be as reliable as possible. In this regard I can't but help think that for those who need reliability the names of Surefire and Malkoff come near to, or top of the list? In that regard a few dollars more seems a sensible price to pay for the extra peace of mind obtained?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I think jh enjoys his flashlights differently than some of us where premium quality is neccessary. While I have little need for another 6P, there is one waiting for me at the post office so I can enjoy this fine light in the future. It'll likely get a Malkoff as I haven't experienced that yet.

There is something to be said for buying high quality product however. Whether I'm buying tools, protective and mountaineering gear, work clothing, chainsaws, or other product, I can't ever remember wishing I purchased something cheaper. I just save longer or work more. Other folks see it differently and are happy with their choices, but once you're spoiled with good equipment, it's pretty hard to go back.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



[email protected] said:


> I think jh enjoys his flashlights differently than some of us where premium quality is neccessary. While I have little need for another 6P, there is one waiting for me at the post office so I can enjoy this fine light in the future. It'll likely get a Malkoff as I haven't experienced that yet.
> 
> There is something to be said for buying high quality product however. Whether I'm buying tools, protective and mountaineering gear, work clothing, chainsaws, or other product, I can't ever remember wishing I purchased something cheaper. I just save longer or work more. Other folks see it differently and are happy with their choices, but once you're spoiled with good equipment, it's pretty hard to go back.


You got my point
If the body offered enough protection, the guts would stay safe with some filling, aluminium foil and Aron Alpha
And I could spare some money for other bodies.
The only one ive ever damaged is an economic XR-E R2, the jelly dome came off (Not about the quality of manufacturer, its about CREE)
Though i have no idea how did it happen
Maybe the moral: No pain, no gain is true
I havnt really experienced a situation that a $15 failed on me and almost got me killed, but i havnt realise any difference between fifthteen and fifty
Different value and perspective 
---------------------------------------------
Back on topic:
If the OP could spare extra cash on pricey module, its not bad to have one since u got the cash
But theres always better alternatives


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

There are many pitfalls to consider when you concentrate on low price instead of high value. One ends up buying multiple drop-ins/hosts before finding something acceptable, or giving up and finally buying the "expensive" drop-in. How is that saving money?

Things I expect from the cheap drop-ins:
poor reliability
poor thermal design 
poor beam shape
poor efficiency
PWM flicker
inductor whine. 
bad tint (violet/blue/purple/green) / bad color rendering
Not available in neutral or warm tint
Outrageously overrated advertising claims (900 lumens!)
Too many modes, including SOS and flash, confusing interface

What I like about Malkoff's stuff is how well balanced the design is, and how well made it is. The brightness isn't the very highest, but it does get reasonable runtime and is still surprisingly bright. It is designed to run on high until the batteries die, without thermal-related issues or failure.

It is like buying a BMW instead of a Ford. That extra money buys you superior fit and finish, engineering, parts, and assembly. And it will actually go around a corner at speed!


----------



## Capper (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Cheeman150,

Your asking so i am replying - i know there's alot of choices out these but from my own experience with this the UltraFire WR-501B w/1000 LED lumens, it's really outperforming alot of what else there's out there for longevity and cost.. Personally, i like the feel of the light in my hand ,it's well machined and the light comes apart easily enough. The 5 modes H, M , L Strobe and SOS is whatever.. I would recomment the light as of right now regardless what else i hear on CPF just because i go with what works unless some can prove me wrong otherwise..

Capper.


----------



## Capper (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok , i am new to the forum but seriously why would someone change the thread topic from the first to the last ???


----------



## Capper (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok i back tracked and see that RI Chevy > Changed the thread topic .. Is that acceptable with you moderators ? Just asking because if that's not the case thenit's setting a bad presidence right ??


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 13, 2012)

Capper said:


> Ok , i am new to the forum but seriously why would someone change the thread topic from the first to the last ???



That's usually a sign that two [similar] threads have been merged.


----------



## Capper (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



Max_Power said:


> There are many pitfalls to consider when you concentrate on low price instead of high value. One ends up buying multiple drop-ins/hosts before finding something acceptable, or giving up and finally buying the "expensive" drop-in. How is that saving money?
> 
> Things I expect from the cheap drop-ins:
> poor reliability
> ...



Ok your comparing apples to oranges compare BMW to Porshe or Ferrari not a Ford .


----------



## Capper (Jan 13, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> That's usually a sign that two [similar] threads have been merged.



Ok that's cool :0 just learning how things go and if i happen to step on some toes along the way well that's not my intent lol .. Just want to know before i go .

Thx


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 13, 2012)

Capper said:


> Ok i back tracked and see that RI Chevy > Changed the thread topic .. Is that acceptable with you moderators ? Just asking because if that's not the case thenit's setting a bad presidence right ??



I changed something? :huh: I just tried to reply to the thread.


----------



## Lvacgar (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



Capper said:


> Cheeman150,
> 
> Your asking so i am replying - i know there's alot of choices out these but from my own experience with this the UltraFire WR-501B w/1000 LED lumens, it's really outperforming alot of what else there's out there for longevity and cost.. Personally, i like the feel of the light in my hand ,it's well machined and the light comes apart easily enough. The 5 modes H, M , L Strobe and SOS is whatever.. I would recomment the light as of right now regardless what else i hear on CPF just because i go with what works unless some can prove me wrong otherwise..
> 
> Capper.



Old thread, but it helped me. I bought several 501 and 502 ultrafires a couple years back. One arrived DOA, two have stopped working within a year. One was dropped from 3 feet, the other not. Fine $7 lights, not reliable. 

When I decided to exercise my CCW rights, I sought something to accompany my glock for real world life and death situations. I purchased a light from Randy at PflexPro and trust it. As I read more here and elsewhere though, I began to doubt the Solarforce host. I wanted a Surefire! I decided on the 6P due to to the ease of modification over new Surefire models. I much prefer the P60 to the Solarforce host! I ordered a Malkoff drop in and believe I'll have a light as trusty as my Glock. 6P was had nib for $50 delivered.


----------



## scs (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



Lvacgar said:


> Old thread, but it helped me. I bought several 501 and 502 ultrafires a couple years back. One arrived DOA, two have stopped working within a year. One was dropped from 3 feet, the other not. Fine $7 lights, not reliable.
> 
> When I decided to exercise my CCW rights, I sought something to accompany my glock for real world life and death situations. I purchased a light from Randy at PflexPro and trust it. As I read more here and elsewhere though, I began to doubt the Solarforce host. I wanted a Surefire! I decided on the 6P due to to the ease of modification over new Surefire models. I much prefer the P60 to the Solarforce host! I ordered a Malkoff drop in and believe I'll have a light as trusty as my Glock. 6P was had nib for $50 delivered.



How have your pflexpro dropin and/or solarforce host failed to perform that has gotten you worried?


----------



## cland72 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



Lvacgar said:


> Old thread, but it helped me. I bought several 501 and 502 ultrafires a couple years back. One arrived DOA, two have stopped working within a year. One was dropped from 3 feet, the other not. Fine $7 lights, not reliable.
> 
> When I decided to exercise my CCW rights, I sought something to accompany my glock for real world life and death situations. I purchased a light from Randy at PflexPro and trust it. As I read more here and elsewhere though, I began to doubt the Solarforce host. I wanted a Surefire! I decided on the 6P due to to the ease of modification over new Surefire models. I much prefer the P60 to the Solarforce host! I ordered a Malkoff drop in and believe I'll have a light as trusty as my Glock. 6P was had nib for $50 delivered.



Excellent choice - the 6P with a Malkoff drop in is about the most bombproof light you can own. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Perfect combo. As many awesome multi-mode LED lights there are out there today with mode changing, twisting, clicking, programmable interfaces, I'd much rather have a Surefire momentary twisty and a bombproof module like a Malkoff than all the other gadgets combined.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

6P was the gateway drug for Malkoff induced euphoria for this light hoarder.

Edit: 
The incan G2 is nifty too.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

Surefire and Malkoff for work and CCW for this guy, since 2008! Great combo!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I've got you guys beat. How about SureFire, Malkoff, *and *Leef.

I'll part with my custom Leef-bodied SureFire 9P with custom Malkoff drop-in when you dig up my grave, pry the lid off my coffin, and break off my boney wrist and take my cold dead skeletonized hand with you!! :huh:


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

IMO, the Surefire 6P is the small block Chevrolet of the flashlight world. 

No matter how you like it, someone makes parts to either make it a flooder or hand held thrower, from ultra low lumen to close to a 1000 lumens.

What's not to like?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*

I have everything from an M61 219LLLL in a stock 6p up to a Vihn built MT-G2 running 2x18350 in a bored Oveready 6p host. About as versatile as can be. P60 stands up nicely even today if you actually go outside and use it rather than look at numbers. Definitely the small block Chevy of lights!!!  Good reference.


----------



## cland72 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



scout24 said:


> P60 stands up nicely even today if you actually go outside and use it rather than look at numbers. Definitely the small block Chevy of lights!!!  Good reference.



I completely agree. I have a G2Z and Z2 that both sport P60 lamps. They throw REALLY well for "only" 65 lumens, and are just as useful today as they were 20 years ago.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



cland72 said:


> I completely agree. I have a G2Z and Z2 that both sport P60 lamps. They throw REALLY well for "only" 65 lumens, and are just as useful today as they were 20 years ago.




Darkness doesn't increase year by year. Unlike the lust for more and more lumens.


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Surfire 6P with a Malkoff Bulb*



cland72 said:


> I completely agree. I have a G2Z and Z2 that both sport P60 lamps. They throw REALLY well for "only" 65 lumens, and are just as useful today as they were 20 years ago.


And if you do want a few more incan lumens, drop over to Lumens Factory for their HO-6. It is another wonderful LA that really lights up but still gives almost an hour of run time.


----------

